# Nabh4 synthesis route mdma



## Firequeen (Jul 25, 2022)

Would like the best route to synthesis of mdma with nabh4 and 40% methylamine on methanol..if possible without use dcm


thanks


----------



## 84%

What is "best" depends on a lot of constraints, I'm guess.

For one NaBH4 route, see
"Fully Validated, Multi-Kilogram cGMP Synthesis of MDMA", Stage 3: Reductive Amination to MDMA·HCl.

That is Reductive Amination of MDP2P or 1-(3,4-methylenedioxyphenyl)-propan-2-one

Of course you can create MDP2P in a different way.


----------



## UWe9o12jkied91d

MDA - Precursors, Intermediates, and Impurities , Hive Methods Discourse



Hope this helps


----------



## 84%

84% said:


> What is "best" depends on a lot of constraints, I guess.
> 
> For one NaBH4 route, see
> "Fully Validated, Multi-Kilogram cGMP Synthesis of MDMA", Stage 3: Reductive Amination to MDMA·HCl.
> ...



84%That was the new _MAPS cGMP_ process.

I've found a much older NaBH4 reductive amination on Erowid (Rhodium archive):

_Preparation of MDMA by reductive amination with sodium borohydride_

Maybe better suited for simple labs.


----------



## G.Patton

Firequeen said:


> Would like the best route to synthesis of mdma with nabh4 and 40% methylamine on methanol..if possible without use dcm
> 
> 
> thanks



Firequeen





MDMA synthesis via NaBH4 from MDP2P


Introduction The following method shows that the NaBH4 reduction actually is superior to all other common routes used in clandestine chemistry and this method allows to scale MDMA synthesis unlike aluminum amalgam reduction. The method is quite simple, it doesn't take expensive equipment...




bbgate.com


----------

